# TOC American cycle Co. Wasp



## rusty_apache (Jun 13, 2018)

The wasp is on the right with the display rims off of the Century Marathon, left.










Here’s the front rim as found....




This is the front rim from the Wasp after a scrubbing and soak in hot water followed by an afternoon spent between two truck tool boxes in the 100 degree Texas heat. This was just a half hearted attempt to get it in the ball park. 






Here’s another redneck straightening method working on the rear rim which was even more potato chipped than the front. A freak rain anomaly required that I back up into the barn momentarily. Barely visible up front is a red squirrel cage fan providing air circulation.


----------



## Kansan (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## rusty_apache (Jun 13, 2018)

Kansan said:


> View attachment 823435



Hey!
Redneck is one thing, hillbilly is quite another!


----------



## rusty_apache (Jun 16, 2018)

Got them within 5/32” true at this point. My plywood was a little warped so I braced it with some 2X4s and screwed some blocks to it with a 25-1/4” radius. 



 


Here’s my redneck hot tub where I soak the rims. It a 1912 American Standard that was my great grandfather’s. Still scouring the Internet for the correct ornate fleur-de-lis eagle claw feet for it...



 

Still not satisfied so I’m holding off on the glue joint. New 14/17/14 spokes and 1” Nipples are on order so I won’t be lacing them right away anyhow.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 16, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> Got them within 5/32” true at this point. My plywood was a little warped so I braced it with some 2X4s and screwed some blocks to it with a 25-1/4” radius.
> 
> View attachment 824572
> 
> ...



I think I have the claw feet for you. I’ll get you a photo tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## filmonger (Jun 28, 2018)

I think I'll add this to the wood rim repair thread....... very nice solutions.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jun 28, 2018)

filmonger said:


> I think I'll add this to the wood rim repair thread....... very nice solutions.




Thanks,
I really thought I had it nailed. When I tried to true up the front wheel, I discovered that I have a long way to go to even get close to what Noah Stutzman puts out. There’s still some places where the rim curls to one side.
It’s close enough to ride on but looks wobbly.

I’m going to keep working on the rear rim to reach a more respectable result  and might un lace the front

 I dug a hole, lined it with visqueen, filled it with water and tossed in the rim. The glue joint was almost perfect except for the radius was off a little making it impossible to true the wheel. Maybe the solar heat will allow the water to penetrate better.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 28, 2018)

Lots of work and a interesting education.. but you could have just bought another identical rim....


----------



## rusty_apache (Jun 29, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Lots of work and a interesting education.. but you could have just bought another identical rim....




Been there done that, easy peasy. 

“If I have to explain, you wouldn’t understand “
- old biker proverb.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 29, 2018)

Your right


rusty_apache said:


> Been there done that, easy peasy.
> 
> “If I have to explain, you wouldn’t understand “
> - old biker proverb.


----------



## David Brown (Jun 29, 2018)

I don,t think I would leave that rusty bar on the rim in the water to long. Could leave a rust stain you can't get out. Been there done that.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jun 29, 2018)

David Brown said:


> I don,t think I would leave that rusty bar on the rim in the water to long. Could leave a rust stain you can't get out. Been there done that.




Thanks Mr. Brown, I didn’t let it sit long enough to stain. This rim already has some black stains in some places from some unknown substance so it already has character. 

As it turned out the redneck solar technique didn’t get hot enough so I took 7 feet of aluminum foil and wrapped it loosely around the entire circumference of the rim forming a loose tube. Then I introduced steam into the foil evenly heating the entire rim at once. My glue joint survived the soak in water but not the steam.  Steam is obviously far better for bending the wood but it also seems to begin setting much quicker too.  I managed to put the radius back into the finger joint, so glueing will be much easier next time and the flat spot is now corrected. The rim is almost perfectly true now but I still want to make some minor adjustments before gluing it back and lacing the New Departure R onto it.


----------



## rusty_apache (Aug 28, 2018)

Here it is with the reproduction “Garford” seat from Paul Watson in Australia. paul.watson.bicycle@gmail.com  Its quite comfortable! The tractor is a 1947 Case VAC row crop.






The white tires aren’t glued on because I’m thinking of red Robert Dean’s for it. All that’s left is to service the pedal bearings and the chain. 



Don’t ever let anyone tell you lightning doesn’t strike the same place twice. This dead tree has been hit three times! That’s why we haven’t cut it down.


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 19, 2018)

I decided to go with the white tires after all. This is the same potato chipped front rim that came with the Wasp and it is within 3/32” true.

This is my redneck tire gluing method.
I align the clothespin halves with the spokes, using them to pry the tire away from the rim starting with the slender end then flipping them around to gain more clearance.
I used weldwood cement which has the consistency of mozzarella cheese. The perfect preparation for this endeavor would be eating pizza followed by playing the board game “Operation”.
The fifth clothespin is in place to ease the insertion of the next 4. I only glued one side of the rim at a time working the opposite side around in the opposite direction keeps the tire from walking around the rim putting the valve stem in a bind. I tried going the same direction and the tire did walk on the rim so that the stem was crooked. I gripped the tire with both hands, placed my bare foot on the rim with spokes between my toes and lifted it off the rim. In this manner I walked it back around in the right direction, moving around the rim until the stem is straight up again also paying close attention to keeping the tread centered all the way around. 
 With slow patient movements with the glue, these tires and rims can be glued with very little mess.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 9, 2019)

Barefoot redneck tire gluing process update. 

I always mount them with bare feets so the spokes can go betwixt my toes while I pull the tire onto the rim, also whenever I need to lift the tire to center the tread on the rim or rotate the tire in order to line up the valve stem properly. 





Previously I was only gluing one side of the rim at a time, prying the tire up just enough to get the glue in. I would glue one half in a clockwise direction and the reverse for the other in order to keep the alignment of the valve stem. 
This time I used a plastic upholstery lever to pry the tire up enough to place the clothespins all the way across. That way I was able to glue the entire width of the rim and only make one revolution around. 
I began gluing directly across from the valve stem and stopped there. Then I returned to the starting point and worked my way around to the valve stem in the opposite direction. With this technique the valve stem remains aligned. 
The other advantage is that I can center the tread more easily each time I remove a clothespin because they slide easily on the wooden rims without splintering it. 

The best way to remove the tiny flap of rubber from the molding process in the center of the tread is to ride about thirty miles. They are officially for display only but they are extremely tough and well made.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Neat solutions, clever use of your toes!
Currently building a set of wood wheels, old 700c rims. I’ll be using modern tubs, shame the Dugasts are no longer available though.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jul 7, 2020)

Update to the update...

After doing a few more sets I have figured out that it is easier to dispense with the clothespins. 
It’s faster and cleaner to mount the tires dry. 
Glue the rim on both sides of the valve stem to the first spoke and place the tire on the rim, making certain that the stem is centered nice and tidy. 
Starting 180 degrees from the valve stem, dismount it almost 1/4 of the way around and then then there is ample room to apply the glue, just not too close to the edge so as you work the tire back in place it doesn’t get on the sidewall. 
Stop at the valve stem. 

Now dismount the tire 90 degrees beyond the valve stem, working away from the valve stem. 
I marked my place with tape, but it’s like mozzarella, hard to miss! Work back towards the valve stem to prevent the tire from rotating the valve stem out of alignment when you work 360 degrees in one direction. 




The cycle is the 1902 Century Marathon. It is now running it’s original wheel set and the temporary Noah Stutzman riders are permanently on the Monark cushion frame.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 7, 2020)

Tufo tape is the easiest. No glue clumps and no clean up of rims.
I’ve had 2 of those Standard bathtubs.
Complete, with feet and valves, they’re worth $4,000@.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jul 10, 2020)

I cant but fancy tape in the podunk backwater where I live. So far I have yet to make a big mess with plain old fashioned glue!


That one belonged to my great grandfather so I wouldn’t sell it at any price!


----------

